# #10 cans tomato paste to tomato powder?



## thenance007 (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm wondering if anyone starts with #10 cans of tomato paste to dehydrate into tomato powder? I can get it at Costco for $3.79/can, and given how expensive tomato powder is when you buy it from LTS suppliers and the short shelf life of tomato products in cans, seems worth trying. Anybody have any suggestions for dehydrating it other than smearing it on like fruit leather and then powdering it in a food processor?


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I've tried dehydrating tomato paste and I didn't find much way around the fruit leather tray and then running in through a grain mill. I found that it dries so hard that a food processor didn't do a whole lot of good for me other than just breaking up the clumps into smaller pieces.

Tomatoes pureed then run through a food processor works pretty good, not as hard to work with. I suspect that tomato sauce would be similar.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

http://www.firehousepantrystore.com/lbtompw.html
this is on my 'to get' list next.
I got theater popcorn, and powdered cheese. Wish I'd gotten more.
Was delivered in a plastic bag inside a box--I put them in quart jars, still inside the plastic see-through packages.


----------

